# Books like This



## S-wo (May 21, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here knows of any novels that deal with the  subjects of international terrorism and preferably I would like that  book to also be science fiction or fantasy. Also any fantasy books that  are particularly about hunting down a single man would be good as well.  All help will be appreciated.


----------



## S-wo (May 24, 2010)

err.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 24, 2010)

Prayers of the Assassin and the other books in that trilogy by Robert Ferrigno.  Not exactly SF/F but a near-future/alternative history thing.   *


----------



## S-wo (Jun 5, 2010)

thank you for your help.


----------

